
We should all be Productized - sazay
https://medium.com/@sazaybarcode/why-we-should-all-be-productized-2d481b6d2e84
======
sazay
There is a big boom of programmers and designers in Nigeria , the world “tech”
is nothing new or fascinating , all genders and species younger than 30 have
started their journey to become software developers one way or the other and
each company knows they need an “internet” expert . I can confidently say
there isn’t a stack alive that hasn’t been conquered and the word “full-stack”
is not only respected but is chased soo vehemently, you might compare it to
been knighted.

~~~
dar_ling_ton
Yeah I agree with you... I believe the Nigerian technology ecosystem is ready
for this productized services revolution. In few years from now we would see
productized services pop-up the Nigerian market and this is good for the
ecosystem.

